# (Rob's Journal) - Age 18



## Diablo1990 (Dec 9, 2008)

I haven't lifted for around a year and a half but I am back again.


*STATS*
12-09-08
Height : 5'11 3/4"
Weight : 198lbs @ 10:19pm
Right Arm : 14 1/4 Inches
Left Arm : 14 1/4 Inches
Right Forearm : 12.6 Inches
Left Forearm : 12.5 Inches
Chest : 44 Inches
Left Leg : 25.1 Inches
Right Leg : 26.1 Inches


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have started out really light here are two days of recording..

*12-04-08*
Flat Bench Press:  70 x 10, 70 x 10, 100 x 10, 100 x 10
Bodyweight Squats:  x10, x10, x10
Ez-Curl Bar:  20 x 15, 30 x 10, 50 x 12
Decline Situps:  BW x 10, BW x 10
Dips:  BW x 10
Hyperextensions:  BW x 10

*12-08-08*
Flat Bench Press:  70 x 10, 90 x 10, 106 x 10, 122 x 8, 100 x 10
ATG Squats:  70 x 10, 70 x 10
Ez-Curl Bar:  20 x 12, 30 x 10, 50 x 10, 50 x 12
Decline Situps:  BW x 10, BW x 10 
Dips:  BW x 10
Deadlifts:  70 x 10, 70 x 10
Pullups:  BW x 4


I am probably going to lift tomorrow although I am really sore.  I need to find a routine and start fresh.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 9, 2008)

find yourself a good routine and keep on working at it. from what i see it seems like your working to improve yourself.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 9, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> find yourself a good routine and keep on working at it. from what i see it seems like your working to improve yourself.



yes and for fighting, I love to fight..

I am probably just gonna do this for another week rest for a couple days and start a routine.  I might do the one I use to do or a completely different one.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 10, 2008)

Diablo1990 said:


> yes and for fighting, I love to fight..
> 
> I am probably just gonna do this for another week rest for a couple days and start a routine.  I might do the one I use to do or a completely different one.



what kind of  fighting MMA? i wrestle for my high school and plan on fighting at some point after college and stuff like that.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea I enjoy MMA.  I usually just street fight with friends or actually fights.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 16, 2008)

*12-12-08*
Conventional Deadlifts:  120 x 8, 140 x 8, 170 x 8, 200 x 6, 200 x 8
ATG Back Squats:  70 x 10, 120 x 6, 120 x 6, 140 x 6, 120 x 6
Decline Situps:  x12, x10, x10, x10   
Pushups:  BW x 10
Preacher Curls:  20 x 10, 30 x 10, 30 x 10, 30 x 10


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 16, 2008)

*12-16-08*
BB Flat Bench Press:  70 x 10, 100 x 8, 120 x 8, 120 x 6, 120 x 6, 150 x 2
Lat Pulldowns:  4th pin x 10, 4th pin x 10, 5th pin x 10
Pullups:  BW x 4, BW x 3, BW x 3, BW + 20 x 1
Dips:  BW x 10, BW x 10


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 17, 2008)

This is what I have been doing, I just added Military Press and Overhead Extensions into Day C.  I am going to do this for awhile and do P/RR untill I stop gaining than add shock so my body doesn't know what to do!

Day (A)
Conventional Deadlifts : 6-8 x 5
ATG Back Squats : 6-8 x 5
Decline Situps : 8-10 x 3
Pushups : 10 x 1

Day (B)
BB Flat Bench Press : 6-8 x 5
Lat Pulldowns : 8-10 x 3
Pullups : Whatever x 3
Dips : 10 x 2

Day (C)
Front Squats : 6-8 x 3
BB Rows : 6-8 x 3
Military Press : 6-8 x 2
Standing Overhead Barbell Extensions : 6-8 x 2
Ez-Curl Bar : 8-10 x 2


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 18, 2008)

*12-18-08*
Barbell Front Squats:  70 x 8, 80 x 6, 100 x 6, 100 x 6, 100 x 6
DB Rows:  25 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 
Military Press:  30 x 10, 40 x 10, 70 x 10
Standing Overhead Barbell Extensions:  20 x 8, 20 x 10, 26 x 8
Ez-Curl Bar:  30 x 10, 50 x 10, 50 x 10
Lying Leg Raises:  BW x 10, BW x 10, BW x 10


----------



## Diablo1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

sick =/


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 22, 2008)

Diablo1990 said:


> Yea I enjoy MMA.  I usually just street fight with friends or actually fights.



smart.


----------

